# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Jadu ka sharyee Ilaj

## RAHEN



----------


## amel_soname

*Kala jado ghara howa maloom karna quran pak se*

as salamu allaiqum 


ager kisi per kala jado ho aur us ko yeah maloom karna ho ka jado kaha ghara hai  us ka nam ka to ba zarya quran se maloom kiya ja sakta hai q k bazz okat jab jadogar kisi shaks per jado karta hai to wo khod kabrustan main ja kar taveez dabata hai ya phir apna sifly mokilat ka zarya  ghar main dabwata hai  ya darwaze ki chokat wegara per dabwata hai .ghara howa jado ko maloom karna ka main tareka  likh deta ho 

amal yeah hai 

1)surah kosar pareen jis per jado ho wo khod us ko alka ka zarya pata chal jaha ga ka jado kaha ghara howa hai bus jab maloom ho jaha to waha se nikal lay aur samander main baha de taka taweez thanda ho jaha 
2)
dosara tareka yeah hai ka 11 dafa darood shareef pareen awal akhir aur surah nas pareen 41 dafa apna uper dam kar ka so jaha aur yeah dua manga  ka aye allah  mujh per jo jado howa hai wo kaha ghara howa hai mujha deakha de to bus khoweb main us shaks ko wo jaga deak jaha ge phir taweez ya jo be jadohe cheeze ko nikal kar samander main baha de aur ghar ah kar ghosal kar lay 


dua main yaad rakheya ga 

amel soname 

amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*kala jado karobar per bandish ka quran se toor*

As salamu allaiqum 

agar kisi ki dukan ko banda ho ya rizq band kiya ho ya kisi ko be azyat main moobtala karna ho tu tab be kisi nakash ya taveez ka istamal hota ha or haram janvaro ki hadio per janter manter dam kar ka dabahe jate han jis se karobar foron motasir hota han or fana wa barbad ho jata ha is ka elawa or bohat se kisam ka amliyat kiya jate hai . jis ki bonyad per kisi ko be jado ki lapait main laya ja sakta or usa azyat ka nishana banaya jahe in amal k hall bohat mushkel se milte hai or nooksan per nooksan hota chalay jata han ya alu ka khone se likha nakash ko dukan ki chokat main dabaya jata han ya dukan k under wazan k nicha rakha jata han in tamam tareka kar se karobar foron he band ho jata han or kohi be khas waja nazar  nahi ate ishe tarah or bohat se dunyawe kamo main rokawate dale jate han taka insan pareshan ho is ka sahe hall ya tu toor na kiya jahe tab tak is ka asar zahil nahi hota or kisi be mamooli  amal se is ka toor nahi hota or nooksan bohat hota ha karobare insan ko abb yeah log in hadio or taveezo ko dukan main kesa rakhwate ha yeah main apko batata ho in ka siffli mokilat yeah kam sir anjam deta ha siffli mokilat jo han wo shaytani jinn / bhoot ko kehta ha yeah tamam jadohe cheeze in ki nazar karte ha or inko order deta ha ka jao yeah kam karo to wo foron chand secondo main yeah kam kardeta ha ya kisi kabrustan main dafan kardeta han 


pahchan bandish yani alamat 

1 insan ka dil apna he karobare masrofiyat se achanak ochat ho jana 

2 karobare jaga per gahako ka din ba din kam ho jana 

3 gahako ka samna baat ba baat per ulajhta chalay jana or zara zara se baat per fahash kalmat tak ki nobat ah jana 

4 demage ka her waquat kisi na kisi uljan main moobtala rehna or her kam khalaf or galat hona 

5 kisi na kisi asia ka bila waja toot na ya kharab hona 

6 din ba din karobar main zada se zada nooskan hona 

7 sale belkul down ho jana 

8 buiness point main andera ho jana yani buiness point  main jo ujala hota ha wo nahi hona q k yeah kala jado ha jab buiness point per kiya jata han to uder andera or wo jaga manhos se deakhahe date han 

9 molazmin ka bagi hona or malik se larna jagar na or kam chordena or tang karna malik ko 

amal yeah ha 


roz baad az namaz isha kibla rokh beth kar awal wa akhir darood shareef 121 bar pareen 


subah surah bakra 1 dafa buiness point per beth kar khatam kareen roz ana surah bakra is tarah pareen ka apki awaz poore buiness point main gunja 

sobah dophar or sham 5 ,5 ,5 agarbatiya jalahe her tamam agarbati per 11 dafa aiytul kurse par ka dam kareen phir us ko jalehe 

4 qul ka togre ya khod se likha howa 4 qul buiness point main laga den 

pak saaf pani le kar us per surah falak 2000 bar dam  kar  k buiness point ki devaro per pani chirka 

inshallah tala 40 din main karobar ki bandish se jan choot jahe gee

dua main yaad rakheya ga

amel soname	

amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*Kala jado khodkashe ka quran pak se toor*

as salamu allaiqum 


bazz log hasad jalan ki waja se logo per is tarah ka jado karvate hai ya dolat man admi per us ka chacha mama taya yeah amal karvate hai taka rasta se kanta saaf ho jaha aur mal harap karna ka moka mil jaha ahsa karna se in logo ka rasta main se kanta nikal jata hai aur yeah log us banda ki dolat per kabza kar leta hai ya kisi shaks na 2 shahdeya ki ho to un ki bewiya is kisam ka jado karvate hai pehli bewi apna shoher ki 2 bewi aur us ka bacho per yeah jado karvate hai ya 2 bewi shoher ki 1 bewi or us ka bacho per yeah jado karvate hai taka un ka raasta saafe ho in ko yeah nahi maloom ka is tareka se in per katel wajeb hai ager kohi be shaks kisi be shaks per is tareka ka jado karvahe aur ager wo shaks mar jaha khodkashe kar ka to jis ny jado karvaya hai us per us bande ka katel wajeb ho jata hai aur us ko allah ka ha is ka jaweb dena ho ga kayamat ka din so main ghuzarish karta ho is tarah ka jado karvana se pehla soch la ka is se insan per katel wajeb ho jata hai aur wo is ka khod zemadar ho ga allah ka ha is liya yeah kam mat karavahe taka allah tala ka han sherminda na hona pareen 

alamat is kisam ka jado ki 


din ba din ba karar hona hadio aur sir main darad rehna choti choti baat per chirna naraz hona her kisi se ulaj na aur larna galia dena baat baat per zeed karna behas karna chotay bare ka adab nahi karna jo mu main ahe bak de na kam chor hona aur  her kam karte howa mahyous  hona dil main 1 he khail ana ka gena ka kohi faida nahi gee ka main kya karo ga is se acha hai main mar jao zehan main khod kashe ki new new planing karna ghosa haad se zada bar jana bohat zada jazbate hona is tarah ka shaks ko ghar main kabe be akala na chore aur jab is tarah ka shaks ko road cross karvahe to hamesha kohi be ghar wala is  shaks ka hath paker lay nahi to wo apna app ko gare ka aga karde ga ager ahsa shaks ko ghar main akala chor de ga to wo khod kashe karna main kamyab ho sakta hai is liya ahsa shaks ko ghar main akala na chore . ghar main se khod kashe karna wali cheeze hata de for example typhone , zehar , chowa marna wali dawahe, chore , chaku, gun, bijli ka nanga taar ,rase moti wali taka galay main phanse ka panda na mare or  wegara wegara aur chat per be ahsa shaks ko jana nahi den her waquat ahsa shaks  ka sath kisi na kisi shaks ki duty laga de ka wo is ka sath rahe ahsa shaks apna elaj khod nahi kar sakta q k us ko zeendage se kohi dil chaspee nahi hotee wo bohat mahyous hota hai is liya us ka ghar walay us ka elaj kareen kisi acha amel se ya to wo u kareen main is kisam ka jado ka toor likh deta ho qurani 

yeah amal muslim ka hai 

yeah amal jis shaks per jado hai us ka ghar walo main se kohi farad kareen awal akhir darood shareef 41 dafa jo be ata ho us ka baad dua_e_noor 101 dafa pareen mareez per dam kareen aur pani ki bottle per be dam kareen aur yeah pani mareez ko pelahe din main 5 dafa mareez per dam karna se pehla apna hesar karlay hesar ka tareka main bata deta ho shahadad ki ungali per 4 qul aiytal kurse surah fateha par kar dam aur zameen per circle bana lay yani gool dahera bana kar us main beth jaha phir mareez per dam kareen q k ager mareez ka under kohi jin howa to wo dam karna wala ko hit kareen ga aur shahded takleef de ga is liya yeah kam karna se pehla hisar karlay taka safety ho 




dua main yaad rakheya ga 

amel soname 

amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*Kala jado ko lotana (paltana) quran pak ki aiyato se*

as salamu allaiqum 

ager kisi per kala jado kar deya ho aur wo shaks chaha ka jis ny kiya hai us per wapious chalay jaha to quaran pak ki aiyato se wapious chala jata hai  karna walay ki taraf. is ko english main reversal spell kehta hai. laken main ake zaroore baat batana chata ho jo bht zaroore hai batana. ager kisi ny jadogar se taveez la kar jado kiya hai to phir kareen yeah amal ager jadogar ny khod kiya hai jado directly  to mat kareen yeah amal . kio ka app jadogar ka mokabla nahi kar sakta simple banda jo k jis ko itni samjh nahi hai wo jadogar per wapious na kareen ager kareen ga to bht nooksan uthaha ga aur khod zemadar ho ga kio ka jadogar ka mokabla karna assan nahi jodogaro ka pass jinaat hota hai jo khod amal parta hai . ager app ny jadogar per amal paltaya to wo jinnato ko hukum de de ga ka yeah mera amal palat kar ah raha hai mujh per wapious  is amal ko be wapious palta do karna walay ki taraf. aur app bht takleef main ah jao ga jadogaro ka pass jinnato ka badshah hota hai aur bht tadat main jin hota hai .un k pass 24 ganta amal paltana ki taquat hotee hai ager amal paltana wala bht sare log la kar be aha ga to be nahi palta pahe ga jadogar per q k us ka pass jinnat hazaro ki tadat main hota hai. aur un main alim jin jadogar hota hai jo jado sekata hai un ka pass her cheez ka toor hota hai is liya bht such samjh kar is amal ko kareen ager kohi  simple  jadogar hai jo sirf amal karta  hai aur us ka pass kohi arva nahi hai to phir palta de phir khair hai kisi cheez ka dar nahi laken ager us k pass arvahe hai aur bhoot wegara wegara hai to mat paltahe phir jado ko kata taka jadogar us se lara na ager banda paltaha ga to bht zada takleef main ah jaha ga aur jaib ka tamam pasa be nikal jaha ga . yaha tak ka ghar ka burtan tak bik jaha gay .jaga jaga elaj ka liya mara mara phira ga is liya bht such samjh kar yeah paltana ka amal kareen apni zeemadare per ager kohi orate ya marad jadogar se taveez la kar ahe hai aur us ka through jado howa hai to phir paltade phir khair hai kisi cheez ka dar nahi jitna be jado ho ga sara us orate ya marad per chala jaha ga laken niyat main yeah baat waza karni para gee ka mujh per ager kisi admi ya orate ka thorgh jado howa hai to wapious chala jaha  un per  ager jadogar khod hai to mat palta us ki taraf .


yeah amal sirf muslims ka liya hai non muslim is ko mat kareen 


amal qurani hai jo main likh deta ho 

3 dafa darood(kohi sa be jo ata ho)  phir surah abas (tadat apna hisab se rakh lay tadat jitni zadat ho gee surah abas ki jado otini he jadly palat kar jaha ga aur ager tadat kam ho gee to jado be thora thora jaha ga wapious) akhir main 3 dafa darood parlay aur us ka baad kahe mujh per jis kisi ny be jado kiya hai to wapious chalay jaha karna walay ki taraf sab door ho jaha jitna be jado hai sab chalay jaha karna walay ki taraf aur wahe reh jaha (is amal se kisi be kisam ka nooksan nahi hai )


dua main yaad rakheya ga 

amel soname 
amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*Kala jado putlo ka zarya  kiya gahe elim (voodoo dolls magic ) ka quran pak se toor*

as salamu allaiqum 


wo sehar jis main mom ya kapre ka ya anta ka putlay bana kar is main mooktalife makamat per soheya chebode jate hai jis se insan ake kisam ka mafloje ho jata hai aur is ka baden main kabe kisi makam per kabe kisi makam per soheya chubtee hai jis ki takleef bah intaha hotee hai aur yeah chaker sare wajood main moktaleef makamat per mooktaleef okat main hota hai is bemare ki na tu kohi pachan ho patee hai aur na he bazahir kisi be kisam ki alamat wajood nazar atee hai insan ko ahse  mehsos hota hai ka achanak kisi jaga kisi bicho ya kisi zehreli cheeze ya snack ny dange mara ho aur kamzoor insan k mu se takleef ki awaz nikal partee hai ahsa insan saket azyat main mubtala nazar ata hai abb jisa wo is ka kohi elaj karvata hai to taakleef be tazee se shedat pakar latee hai aur  ise majboor kardate hai ka wo is elaj se tobah karte howa tarak kar de aur is  takleef ko mokadar ka khail samajh kar is ka elaj se hath kach kar apna irada mooltawe kar ka apna app ko moot ka mu main dakhel de ahsa mareez ka ilaj ka liya saber hosala ki zaroorate hai aur main is ka qurani toor likh deta ho 


yeah amal muslims ka hai 

fajir ki namaz ka baad kibla rook beth kar pani aur bare ka saat taza pate  apna pass rakh lay aur is per darood pak jo be ata ho 707 dafa , surah fateha ma bismillah 41 dafa aiytal kurse 41 dafa surah bakara ki akhre 2 aiyat verse no 284 ,285 yeah hai 

????? ?????????? ????? ??????? ???????? ??? ???????? ???????????????? ? ????? ????? ????????? ??????????????? ?????????? ?????????? ??? ????????? ?????? ?????? ???? ????????? ? ????????? ????????? ??????????? ? ??????????? ???????? ?????????? ?????????? ????? ??? ????????? ??????? ??????? ?????? ????????? ? ????? ??? ???????? ??????????? ??? ??????????? ? ???????? ??? ???????????? ??? ????????? ???? ??????????? ? ???????? ????? ???????? ????????? ??????? ????? ?????????? ????? ????????? ??? ????????? ? ???????? ????? ???????????? ??? ??? ??????? ????? ???? ? ??????? ?????? ????????? ????? ???????????? ? ????? ?????????? ??????????? ????? ????????? ????????????? ?????


surah falak 41 dafa surah kaferon 41 dafa  surah ikhlas 41 dafa  surah nas 41 dafa pani aur bare ka patu per dam kareen is main se thora sa pani pee lay aur baki pani pato sameet obal lay aur is se ghosal kar lay ghosal ka baad aiytal kurse aur 4 qul par kar apna uper dam kareen inshallah 21 days main is jado se nejad melay gee aur 40 days  ka liya is sehar se hamesha ka liya jan chot jaha gee 


dua main yaad rakheya ga 

amel soname 


amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*Kala jado sarsam ka quran pak se toor*

As salamu allaiqum 

is jado se demage ki 2 gelio k darmayan achanak takleef  ka sath waram se ho jata hai akser garam hota hai aur insan is ki garmi k hato demage ki shedat jalan mehsos karta hai doctor log ahsa mareez k elajh operation batate hai jis se demage ki gelio ka darmayan waram arze toor per khatam ho jata hai aur demage main jalon rehtee hai is kisam ka jado ka toor main likh deta ho qurani
yeah amal sirf muslims ka hai is ko sirf muslim kareen 
rogan balsan lay kar is per surah ankibot 
11 martaba awal akhir darood shareef 11,11 dafa per kar is ki malish sir per sobah wa sham 21 days tak kareen 
2 is aiyat ko 21 dafa 
??????? ?????????? ?????????? ??????????? ??? ??????? ?????????? ???? ??????? ??? ????? ?????? ??????? ?????????? 
aur esam elahe ya moksetu 300 dafa aur darood shareef awal akhir 11 dafa par kar pani per dam kareen aur is pani ko roz ana sobah wa sham 3,3 ghoot mah bismillah shafi wa najeyatehil saaher al sehar behaka ya moksetu par kar peya 21 days tak yeah amal jare rakhe 
 ??????? ?????????? ?????????? ??????????? ??? ??????? ?????????? ???? ??????? ??? ????? ?????? ??????? ??????????
is aiyat ko bah wazu kaba ki taraf beth kar zafran wa mashak se likh kar is per 71 martabah ishe aiyat mobarak ko par kar dam karee aur is ko mom jama kar k sir per bande is se is maraz ka khatama ho ga aur  inshallah mokamal shifa ho gee
is amal se kisi kisam ka nooksan nahi hai 


dua main yaad rakheya ga 

amel soname 
amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*Kala jado se coke per ki gahe bandish ka quran pak se toor*

as salamu allaiqum 

khuf_e_khuda se bah parwa log sifly amal ka zarya orato ki coke band deta hai nateja yeah hota hai ka orate hamal taharta he nahi hai aur ager tahar ta be hai to zaya ho jata hai aur hamal pora hona ki nobat nahi ati jis orate ko coke ki bandish ka dar ho ya kohi jadogar bar bar us ki coke band deta ho to us orate ko you karna chaheya main is ka toor quran pak se bata deta ho 
yeah amal sirf muslim kareen non muslim ko is ki her giz ijazat nahi hai 
11 dafa dardood kohi sa be 11 dafa surah wakaya akhir main 11 dafa darood pareen inshallah bandish toot jaha gee ager kohi jadogar bar bar kardeta hai bandish to phir is amal ko bacha ki padahish tak partee rahe daily taka bacha zaya na ho . bacha ki padahish se pehla yeah amal chor de is amal ki ijazat istakhara kar ka karlay wesa is se kohi nooksan nahi hai laken ager istakhara kar lia jaha to acha rehta hai 

dua main yaad rakheya ga 

amel soname 	
amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*Kala jado se de gahe takleef sir darad ka quran pak se toor*

as salamu allaiqum 


jis shaks ka sir main darad rehta ho aur wo her tarah ki davahe kha choka ho tab be us ko aram na ahe to wo kisi acha amel kamel ko check karvahe ya to us ka under kohi jin ghosa howa ho ga ya phir us per jado ho ga jadogar jab kisi ka sir main darad karta hai to 2 tareka se karta hai ya to wo kisi ake nikama jin ki duty lagata hai ka is ka fala bin fala shaks ka sir main darad karte rehna to wo jin us shaks ka sir main darad karta rehta hai her thore dair baad ka achanak yeah darad bar jata hai aur kabe ake dam khatam ho jata hai aur kabe ake dam se neend ah jate hai neend is liya ah jatee hai us shaks ko q k jin us shaks ko sola kar thore dair aram karta hai aur phir thora ghoom phir kar ata hai us ka baad jesa wo shaks uth jata hai jin dobara us ka jisam main dakhel ho kar us ka sir main darad karna shoro kar deta hai her thore dair baad 
sir darad ki dosare condition 
jadogar sir darad ka amal karta hai jis  shaks per to us ka face black ho jata hai sir main achanak tease othte hai aur demage ki naso main shaded darad hota hai jadogar apna jado se demage main nazla jam kardeta hai jis se demage main mustakel darad rehta hai jab be kohi garam cheeze khao ya kohi thandi cheeze khao to bohat darad hota hai  aur ahsa banda ka sir her waquat garam rehta hai aur us ka demage main chota chota dana nikal ata hai balo ka under  aur wo samjhta hai ka us ko bokhar hai jab wo therma meter main check karta hai to tempreture normal hota hai laken wo sab se yahe kehta hai ka mujha under bokhar hai mare hadio main bokhar beth gaya hai ahsa banda pareshan he rehta hai jaga jaga doctors se elaj karvata hai mager faida nahi hota sir darad se bus wo pareshan he rehta hai  is ka toor main likh deta ho 

amal yeah hai 


1)ager sir darad jin ki waja se lahak hai to u kareen awal akhir 11 dafa darood jo be ata ho us ka baad surah nas pareen 1000 dafa phir apna upder dam kareen aur ake pani ki bottle per be dam kareen daily 5 namaz ka baad yeah amal kareen aur pani be peya bottle ka pani din main 5 namazo ka elawa jab g chaha peya acanak sir darad ho to foron pani peya . inshallah tala bohat jald is sir darad se nejad melay gee

2) ager sir darad  jado ki waja se lahak hai to phir u kareen awal akhir 11 dafa darood jo be ata ho surah falak 707 dafa pareen aur pani ki bottle per dam kareen yeah amal her namaz ka baad karee aur pani be peya din main her namaz ka baad inshallah 41 days main is sir darad se nejad mil jaha gee 


dua main yaad rakheya ga 

amel soname 

amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*Kala jado se larkio ka rishto ki bandish ka qunaran pak se toor*

as salamu allaiqum 


bazz hasad ya mokhalfat ya kisi ka rishta aiya ho aur us ko inkar kiya ho to un logo ny. ya ahse kohi amel practice ka toor per apna amal kohi check kar raha ho ya khandani nafrate ki waja se log larkio per rishto ki bandish kar deta hai  nateja yeah hota hai ka  larkio ka rishta ana band ho jata hai aur ager ata be hai to wo larki ko reject kar ka chalay jata hai aur ager passand be kar leta hai to kohi na kohi masla kara ho jata hai . jis se inkar kar deta hai is tarah larki ki umar nikal jatee hai aur larki bodhi ho jatee hai mah baap ko chaheya ager is tarah ki kohi condition ho to un ko kisi acha amel se foron elaj karvana chaheya ya wo you kareen is ka toor main likh deta ho 

yeah amal sirf muslim ka liya hai is ko sirf muslim kareen non muslim ko ijazat nahi hai

yeah amal jis per bandish hai wo khod kareen 

fajir ki namaz ka baad 11 dafa darood kohi sa be jo ata ho  phir 11 dafa surah maryam  aur akhir main 11 dafa darood pareen phir apna uper dam kareen aur ake bottle pani ki bana lay pani per be dam kareen aur her namaz ka baad pani peya yeah amal 11 din tak kareen ager 11 din main faida na ho to 21 din tak kareen ager 21 din main be faida na ho to 41 din tak kareen jitna saket jado ho ga time zada laga ga ager jado kamzoor ho choka ho ga ya helka ho ga to jadly kaat jaha ga is amal se kohi nooksan nahi hai inshallah is se faida he ho ga

dua main yaad rakheya ga 

amel soname 	
amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*jado ka zikar quran pak main*

*As salamu allaiqum
!!! WARNING!!!

tamam logo ko dosak ki warning
Allah pak ki taraf se plz yeah aiyat zaroor read kareen
surah araf verse no 36
??????????? ????????? ??????????? ??????????????? ??????? ??????????? ????????? ???????? ? ???? ?????? ?????????? ???? (36) ??? ????? ?? ????? ???? ? ?? ??????? ????? ?? ????
??? ??? ????? ??? ?? ?? ??? ????? ???? ???? ??? ??
surah al anaam verse no 49
??????????? ????????? ??????????? ??????????? ?????????? ????? ??????? ??????????? ???? (49) ??? ????? ?? ????? ????? ?? ??????? ????? ???? ????? ?? ?? ??? ?? ??
???????? ???? ???

tamam muslimeen se mare gozarish hai ka wo is tarah ka alfaz na bolay ka main jado per yaqeen nahi rakhta ya jado ka kohi wajood nahi hai ya kohi jado wado nahi hota is tarah ka faltu alfaz na bolay q k jab quran pak main Allah tala farma rahe hai to is ka matlab jado ki hakikat hai or jado ber haq hai or phir ake taraf se jo yeah keh raha hai ka jado nahi hota to jo yeah boolta hai ka jado nahi hota to main us se yeah pouchta ho ka kya app Allah se behtar janta ho or yeah bool kar app kya sabit karna cha rahe ho ka kya allah pak jhoot bool rahe hai ? or app such bool rahe ho? Allah tala na apni azeem kitab quran pak main saaf saaf or khulay alfaz main farmadeya hai jado ka bare main so mana jitni aiyteen doondi jado ki so mana likh deen ager kohi muslim yeah alfaz kehta hai ka main jado per yaqeen nahi rakhta to wo allah tala ki in tamam aiytoo ko jhoot lata hai so yeah kofar hai so tamam musalmano se mare gozarish hai ka wo kufar na kareen ager kisi ko shak hai ya confrom karna hai in aiyto ko ka yeah theek likhi hai ya nahi or in ka tarjoma theek hai be ya nahi to app log apna ghar ka quran main check kar sakta hai mana is liya verses ,surah or tarjuma be likh deya hai taka app log apna ghar ka quran se match karleen or motmahin ho jahe

surah ambiya verse no 3

????????? ??????????? ? ??????????? ?????????? ????????? ???????? ???? ??????? ?????? ?????? ??????????? ? ????????????? ????????? ????????? ??????????? ??? (3) ?? ?? ?? ???? ?? ??? ???? ??? (??) ???? ??? (?? ?? ????) ????? ????? ???????? ???? ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ?????? ?? ???? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? (???) ?? (?? ??) ???? ?? ??? ???? ?? ??????? ?? ???? ??? ???

surah saffat verse no 15

????????? ???? ??????? ?????? ?????? ???????? ???? (15) ??? ???? ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ???? ???? ???

surah bakarah verse no 102

???????????? ??? ??????? ????????????? ?????? ?????? ??????????? ? ????? ?????? ??????????? ??????????? ????????????? ???????? ???????????? ???????? ????????? ????? ??????? ????? ????????????? ????????? ???????? ?????????? ? ????? ???????????? ???? ?????? ??????? ???????? ???????? ?????? ???????? ????? ???????? ? ???????????????? ????????? ??? ???????????? ???? ?????? ????????? ?????????? ? ????? ??? ??????????? ???? ???? ?????? ?????? ???????? ??????? ? ???????????????? ??? ??????????? ????? ??????????? ? ???????? ???????? ?????? ?????????? ??? ???? ??? ?????????? ???? ??????? ? ?????????? ??? ??????? ???? ??????????? ? ???? ??????? ??????????? ????? (102) ??? ?? (???? ??) ?? ??? (???? ????) ?? ????? (???) ?? ??? ??? ?? ?????? (???? ??????) ?? ???? ????? ??? ?????? ???? ???? ??? ??????? ?????? (???? ??????) ?? (????) ??? ???? ??? ???? ??? ?? ??????? ?? ??? ?? ????? ?? ???? ?????? ??? ??? ?? (???? ?? ???) ?? ????? (???) ?? ??? ?? ??? ???? ??? ????? ??? ????? (????) ?? ?????? ?? ????? ??? ???? ?? ????? ??? ?? ??? ?? ?????? ??? ???? ?? ?? ??? ???? ?? ?? ?? ??? ?????? (?? ???) ??? ?? ?? (?? ?? ?????? ??? ??) ???? ?? ???? ?? ?? ?????? ?? (?????) ?? ????? ?? ???? (????) ?????? ??? ?? ?? ????? ???? ??? ?? ?? ???? ?? ?????? ????? ??? ????? ??????? ?? ?? ?? ????? ??? ?? ??? ????? ???? ????? ???? ??? ???? ?? ?? ??? ?? ??? ?? ??? ??? ????? ?????? ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ??? ???? ??? ??? ????? ??? ???? ???????? ??? ????? (?? ???) ????? ????? ??? ?? ?? ???? ?? (??? ?? ???? ????) ?? ?????? ??? ?? ?? ??? ???? ??? ???? ??? ???? (????)? ??? ?? ??? ?? ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? ???? ??? ????? ?? ???? ????? (?? ????? ????? ???? ?????? ????) ?? ??? ????? ???! ?? ?? (???? ?? ?????) ?? ??????


surah maheda verse no 110

???? ????? ??????? ??? ?????? ????? ???????? ??????? ????????? ???????? ???????? ??????????? ???? ??????????? ??????? ????????? ????????? ???????? ??? ????????? ????????? ? ?????? ??????????? ?????????? ????????????? ?????????????? ????????????? ? ?????? ???????? ???? ???????? ?????????? ????????? ????????? ????????? ?????? ????????? ??????? ????????? ? ?????????? ??????????? ????????????? ????????? ? ?????? ???????? ??????????? ????????? ? ?????? ???????? ????? ???????????? ????? ???? ????????? ??????????????? ??????? ????????? ???????? ???????? ???? ??????? ?????? ?????? ???????? ????? (110) ?? ???? ?????? ??: ?? ????? ??? ????! ?? ???? ???? ??? ???? ????? ?? ???? ????? ??? ??? ?? ??? ?? ??? ??? (???????) ?? ????? ????? ????? ????? ?? ?????? ??? (????? ??????) ??? ???? ???? ??? (????? ????? ? ????? ????? ????? ??) ????? ?? ????? ???? ???? ??? ?? ??? ?? ????? ???? ??? ???? (? ??????) ??? ????? ??? ????? ??????? ??? ?? ?? ???? ??? ?? ??? ?? ???? ?? ????? ?? ??? ?? ????? (?????) ????? ??? ??? ?? ?? ??? ????? ????? ??? ?? ?? (?????) ???? ??? ?? ????? ?? ???? ???? ??? ?? ?? ???? ??? ?????? ??? ??????? (???? ??? ??? ??????) ?? ???? ??? ?? ???? ?? ???? ???? ??? ?? ?? ???? ??? ?? ?????? ?? (???? ?? ?? ??? ??) ???? (???? ??) ???? ???? ??? ?? ??? ?? ??? ??????? ?? ?????? (???) ?? ??? ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ??? ???? ??????? ?? ?? ??? ?? ?? ??? ?? ?????? ?? (??) ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? ???? ???? ?? ??? ??? ?????

surah al anam verse no 7

?????? ?????????? ???????? ???????? ??? ????????? ??????????? ????????????? ??????? ????????? ???????? ???? ??????? ?????? ?????? ???????? ??? (7) ??? ?? ??? ?? ?? ???? ?? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ??? ?? ??? ??? ???? ?????? ?? ??? ??? ???? ?? (???) ???? ??? (???) ???? ?? ?? ???? ???? ?? ??? (???) ?????

surah araf verse no 109

????? ????????? ??? ?????? ?????????? ????? ??????? ????????? ??????? ????? (109) ???? ????? ?? ????? ????: ???? ?? (?? ????) ??? ???? ?????? ???


surah al araf verse no 112

????????? ??????? ??????? ??????? ????? (112) ?? ?????? ??? ?? ???? ?????? ?? ?? ?????

surah al araf verse no 113



??????? ??????????? ?????????? ??????? ????? ????? ????????? ??? ?????? ?????? ????????????? ????? (113) ??? ?????? ????? ?? ??? ??? ?? ????? ?? ???: ?????? ????? ??? ??? ????? ???? ????? ??????? ?? ???? ???????

surah al araf verse no 115

??????? ??? ??????? ?????? ??? ???????? ???????? ??? ???????? ?????? ???????????? ????? (115) ?? ???????? ?? ???: ?? ?????! ?? ?? (???? ???) ?? ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? (????) ????? ???? ????????



surah al araf verse no 116

????? ???????? ? ???????? ????????? ???????? ???????? ???????? ?????????????????? ????????? ???????? ??????? ????? (116) ????? (???? ??????) ?? ???: ?? ?? (????) ??? ?? ??? ?? ????? ?? (???? ????? ??? ??????? ?? ???? ??) ???? (?? ????? ??) ????? ?? ?????? ?????? ????? ??? ????? ??? ??? ??? ?? ?????? ???? (?????) ?? ????

surah al araf verse no 120



?????????? ??????????? ?????????? ????? (120) ??? (????) ?????? ???? ??? ?? ????

surah yonus verse no 77



????? ??????? ???????????? ????????? ?????? ????????? ? ???????? ??????? ????? ???????? ????????????? ???? (77) ????? (???? ??????) ?? ???: ??? ?? (???? ???) ?? ?? ????? ???? ?? ?? ?? ?????? ??? ???? ??? (??? ? ???? ?? ?????? ???? ?? ?????) ??? ?? ???? ??? ??? ?????? (????) ???? ???? ?????? ???

surah yonus verse no 81

???????? ????????? ????? ??????? ??? ??????? ???? ????????? ? ????? ??????? ???????????? ? ????? ??????? ??? ???????? ?????? ?????????????? ???? (81) ??? ?? ????? ?? (???? ????? ??? ???????) ??? ??? ?? ????? (???? ??????) ?? ???: ?? ??? ?? ???? ?? (??) ???? ??? ???? ???? ???? ??? ???? ?? ?? ??? ?????? ???? ?????? ?? ??? ?? ???? ???? ?????

sura hood verse no 7

?????? ??????? ?????? ????????????? ??????????? ??? ??????? ???????? ??????? ???????? ????? ???????? ?????????????? ????????? ???????? ??????? ? ??????? ?????? ???????? ????????????? ??? ?????? ????????? ???????????? ????????? ???????? ???? ??????? ?????? ?????? ???????? ???

??? ??? (??) ?? ?? ?? ??????? ??? ???? (?? ?????? ? ????? ????????) ?? ?? ??? (???? ????? ? ??????? ?? ?? ?????? ? ?????) ??? ???? ?????? ??? (?????? ????? ?? ???) ?? ?? ???? ?????? ???? ?? ??? (??? ?? ?? ?? ?? ????? ?? ???? ???? ?? ??? ????? ???? ???) ???? ?? ????? ?????? ?? ?? ??? ?? ??? ??? ?? ?????? ?? ???? ???

??? ??? ?? ?? ??????? ?? ?? ??? ???? ?? ??? (???? ?? ??) ?????? ??? ?? ?? ???? ?????? (??) ???? ?? ?? ?? ?? ???? ???? ?? ??? ??? (???) ???? ???



surah taha verse no 57

????? ??????????? ????????????? ???? ????????? ?????????? ??? ??????? ???? (57) ?? ?? ???: ?? ?????! ??? ?? ????? ??? ?? ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? ???? ???? ?? ????? ???? ????? ??? ?? ???? ???

surah taha verse no 58

????????????????? ???????? ????????? ????????? ????????? ?????????? ????????? ???? ?????????? ?????? ????? ????? ???????? ????? ???? (58) ?? ?? ??? ?????? ??? ??? ?? ????? ???? ????? ?? ?? ????? ??? ???? ?????? (?????? ?? ???) ???? ?? ???? ?? ?? ???? ???? ?? ?? ???? ??? ?? ?? ??? (?????? ?? ???) ???? ??? ????? ????? ???

surah taha verse no 63

??????? ???? ????????? ???????????? ?????????? ??? ???????????? ????? ????????? ????????????? ??????????? ??????????????? ??????????? ???? (63) ???? ???: ?? ????? ????? ?????? ??? ?? ?? ????? ????? ??? ?? ????? ???? ?? ????? ?????? ?? ???? ?? ???? ???? ???? ??? ?????? ????? ???? ? ????? ?? ????? ??????

surah taha verse no 66

????? ???? ???????? ? ??????? ??????????? ????????????? ????????? ???????? ??? ?????????? ???????? ???????? ???? (66) (????? ???? ?????? ??) ??????: ???? ?? ?? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ????? ?? ?? ????? ??? ?? ?? ??????? ?? ?? ???? ?? ??? ?? ????? (???? ??????) ?? ???? ??? ??? ????? ???? ???? ???? ?? (????? ???) ??? ??? ????

surah taha verse no 69

???????? ??? ??? ????????? ???????? ??? ???????? ? ???????? ???????? ?????? ??????? ? ????? ???????? ?????????? ?????? ?????? ????

(69) ??? ?? (?? ????? ??) ?? ?????? ????? ???? ??? ?? (???? ??) ??? ?? ?? ?? (????) ?? ??? ???? ?? ?? ????? ?? (?????? ??? ??) ??? ???? ??? ?? ??? ????? ?? ??? ???? ?? (?? ??) ??? ?????? ?? ???? ??? ??? ?????? ???? ???? ??? ??? ?? ???? ???? ???? ???

surah taha verse no 70

?????????? ??????????? ???????? ??????? ??????? ??????? ???????? ????????? ???? (70) (??? ???? ?? ???) ?? ???? ?????? ???? ??? ?? ??? ???? ???: ?? ????? ??? ????? (?????? ??????) ?? ?? ?? ????? ?? ????



surah taha verse no 71

????? ???????? ???? ?????? ???? ????? ?????? ? ??????? ????????????? ??????? ??????????? ????????? ? ???????????????? ???????????? ????????????? ????? ??????? ???????????????????? ??? ??????? ????????? ??????????????? ???????? ??????? ???????? ?????????? ???? (71) (?????) ???? ???: ?? ?? ?? ????? ?? ??? ?? ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ????? ????? ???? ???? ?? (?????) ?????? (???) ??? (?????) ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ???? ?????? ??? ?? (??) ??? ???? ?????? ???? ??? ?????? ???? ???? ????? ?? ????? ?? ??? ????? ???? ????? ?? ???? ??? ???? ?????? ?? ??? ?? ???? ??? ???? ?? ?? ??? ?? ??? ???? ???? ??? ????? ??? ??? ????? ??? ?? ???? ???? ???? ???

surah taha verse no 73

?????? ??????? ?????????? ?????????? ????? ??????????? ????? ????????????? ???????? ???? ????????? ? ????????? ?????? ?????????? ???? (73) ???? ?? ???? ?? ?? ????? ???? ??? ???? ?? ????? ?????? ??? ?? ??? ??? ??? (???? ???? ??) ?? ??????? ?? ?? ?? ???? ????? ??? ???? ??? ???? ?? ???? ?? ??? ????? ???? ???? ???? ???

surah al shuara verse no 49

????? ???????? ???? ?????? ???? ????? ?????? ? ??????? ????????????? ??????? ??????????? ????????? ?????????? ??????????? ? ?????????????? ???????????? ????????????? ????? ??????? ???????????????????? ??????????? ???? (49) (????? ??) ???: ?? ?? ?? ????? ?? ??? ?? ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ????? ????? ????? ???? ?? (????? ???? ??????) ?? ?????? ??? (?????) ?? ?? ?? ????? ???? ?????? ??? ?? ??? ?? (???? ?????) ????? ?? ?? ??? ??? ???? ?? ?????? ???? ??? ?????? ???? ???? ??? ?? ??? ????? ?? ??? ?? ?? ?? ?????? ???? ?? ???? ??? ???

surah qasas verse no 36

???????? ???????? ???????? ??????????? ?????????? ??????? ??? ??????? ?????? ?????? ?????????? ????? ????????? ????????? ??? ????????? ????????????? ???? (36) ??? ?? ????? (???? ??????) ?? ?? ??? ????? ???? ??? ???? ??????? ?? ?? ??? ?? ?? ??? ???? ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ???? ???? ?? ??? (???) ???? ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? ????? ???? ???? ???? ? ????? ??? (????) ???? ??? ?????



surah qasas verse no 48

???????? ????????? ???????? ???? ???????? ??????? ??????? ??????? ?????? ??? ??????? ??????? ? ???????? ?????????? ????? ??????? ??????? ??? ?????? ? ??????? ????????? ?????????? ????????? ?????? ??????? ?????????? ???? (48) ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ????? ???? ?? ?? ?????? (??) ?? ???? ??? ?? ?? (????) ?? ?? (???????) ???? (???????) ???? ???? ?? ???? ?? ????? (???? ??????) ?? ?? ???? ????? ??? ????? ?? ?? (???????) ?? ????? ???? ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? ???? ????? (???? ??????) ?? ?? ??? ????? ?? ???? ??? ?? ????? (???? ??? ?????) ???? ??? (??) ??? ????? ?? ????? ? ?????? ???? ???? ??? ????? ?? ??? ?? ?? (??) ?? ?? ???? ????

surah saba verse no 43

??????? ???????? ?????????? ????????? ?????????? ??????? ??? ??????? ?????? ?????? ??????? ??? ??????????? ?????? ????? ???????? ?????????? ????????? ??? ??????? ?????? ?????? ?????????? ? ??????? ????????? ???????? ????????? ?????? ????????? ???? ??????? ?????? ?????? ???????? ???? (43) ??? ?? ??? ?? ????? ???? ????? ??? ?? ????? ???? ??? ?? ?? ???? ???: ?? (???? ??? ???? ???? ???? ????) ?? ??? ???? ??? ?? ?? ????? ??? ??? (????) ?? ????? ????? ?? ?? ?? ?????? ??? ???? ???? ??? ???? ???? ??? ?? (???) ???? ??? ?? ?? (????) ??? ?? ???? ????? ??? ??? ???? ??? ?? ?? (???? ????) ?? ????? ???? ?? ??? ?? ??? ???? ??? ?? ??? ???? ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ???? ???? ???

surah az zukhruf verse no 30

???????? ????????? ???????? ??????? ??????? ?????? ???????? ???? ?????????? ???? (30) ??? ?? ??? ?? ??? ?? ?????? ?? ???? ???: ?? ???? ?? ??? ?? ?? ?? ???? ????

surah al ahqaf verse no 7

??????? ???????? ?????????? ????????? ?????????? ????? ????????? ???????? ????????? ?????? ????????? ??????? ?????? ???????? ??? (7) ??? ?? ?? ?? ????? ???? ????? ???? ???? ??? (??) ?? ??? ??? ?? ??? ??? ?? (???? ????) ?? ???? ???? ???? ?? ?? ?? ??? ????? ???? ???: ?? ???? ???? ???

surah at tur verse no 15

?????????? ??????? ???? ??????? ??? ??????????? ???? (15) ?? ??? ?? ???? ?? ?? ????? ?????? ???? ?????



surah as saff verse no 6

?????? ????? ?????? ????? ???????? ??? ????? ???????????? ?????? ??????? ??????? ????????? ??????????? ?????? ?????? ??????? ???? ???????????? ???????????? ????????? ??????? ??? ??????? ??????? ???????? ? ???????? ???????? ??????????????? ??????? ??????? ?????? ???????? ??? (6) ??? (?? ??? ??? ??? ?????) ?? ????? ?? ???? (?????? ??????) ?? ???: ?? ??? ???????! ???? ??? ?????? ??? ???? ?? ????? ??? (????) ???? ???? ?? ???? ???? ????? ?? ????? ???? ???? ??? ??? ??? ????? (????? ??? ???? ???? ???? ????) ?? (??? ???) ?? ????? ????? ???? ??? ?? ???? ??? ????? ?? ??? ??? ?? ?? ??? (??????? ??? ?? ???) ???? (??? ???? ???? ???? ????) ??? ??? ?? ?? (????? ??? ?????? ??? ???? ???? ???? ????) ???? ??????? ?? ?? ??? ?? ??? ????? ?? ??? ?? ?? ???? ???: ?? ?? ???? ???? ???

surah muddathir verse no 24

??????? ???? ??????? ?????? ?????? ???????? ???? (24) ??? ???? ??? ?? ?? (????) ???? ?? ??? ??? ???? ?? (???? ???????? ??) ??? ???? ??? ???? ???



surah falak verse no 4



????? ????? ?????????????? ??? ????????? ??? (4) ??? ????? ??? ????? ????? ???? ?????????? (??? ????????) ?? ?? ???



dua main yaad rakheya ga

amel soname

amel_soname@yahoo.com*

----------


## amel_soname

*Kala jado ki pachan*

as salamu allaiqum
tamam dosto ko main apko kalay jado ki pachan batata ho
yeah alamat hai kalay elim ki
1) ager kisi ny khowab main pakhana deakha ho ya pishab deakha ho ya apna app ko ghosal khana main deakha hoo ya pakhana us ka jisam main laga dekha garaz yeah ka najis ko deakha ho khowab main.
2)sir main darad rehna
3)pora jisam main darad rehna .
4) sex ki khowahish barna yani sex ki talab main zayatee hona .
5) kamar aur ghordo main darad rehna .
6) galeez galeez paad ana .
7) jisam main agg mehsos hona.
8) pora jisam garam rehna aur nak aur mu se garam hawa nikal .
9) ankhe jalna aur lal rehna.
10)pishab aur pkhana bar bar ana .
11) dil tazz tazz darak na .
12 ) sans mushkel se ana aur sena main darad rehna .
13) chir chira ho jana .
14) face jo hai kala ho jana jitna saket jado ho ga otna he face kala ho ga .
15) pet main darad rehna aur dast jesa pkhana karna yani bad hazme walay .
16) face per danay nikal na.
17) face behanak ho jana .
18) dil main ghabrate hona .
19 ) bay sakone mehsos karna
20 ) sab kuch hona ka ba wajood na kush hona .
21) pet ka khaya piya gayab ho jana yani jo khaya tha wo ada ya 1 ganta main gayab phir bhook lagna lag jatee hai yani khana bar bar khana .
22) namaz se door aur allah se nafrate karna aur bora bala kehna dil main yeah was wasa hota hai
23) galah kharab rehna aur voice quality be
24) khowab main darna aur ajeeb ajeeb dorona khowab deakna kabe makre kabe sanap kabe chopkali aur lal bake .
25) dil main ajeeb se khof hona aur dar be.
26) jisam main soheya chub na.
27 meda main dard rehna aur matli ki shekayat rehan .
28) kaheli aur dehla ho jana yani nikama ho jana aur khoob sona dair dair tak .
29) demage ka theek kam nahi karna kisi cheez ka jaga per rakha kar bhool jana aur phir baad main doond ta rehna yadasht ka kamzoor ho jana pasa ka lan dan main pasa zada de dena
30) apna app se nafrate karna .
31)  ankho ka samna blue ya ping colour daba nazar ana ya phir lines nazar ana ajeeb see
32) belawaja ki zada thakan hona 
33) quran perna se ya suna se jisam main darad ya takleef hona
34) sena main jalan or tazabiyat hona 
35 bar bar ahtalam hona mard ko   
36 jisam ki ragee kich na jisam ka parakhna 
37 hath payer sun ho jana 
38 sir main dana nikal na 
39 pishab main bohat tazz badbu ana 
40 pakhana bohat zada badbu dar ana 
41 jisam main sarde lagna
42 payro main dard rehna  
43 khoweb main kuta deak na or morde deak na or bicho
44 din ba din sookte jana 
45 madicine asar na karna ya phir kabe kabe start main madicine asar karte hai or us ka baad wohe madicine nooksan pouchate hai ya phir shoro main faida hota hai us ka baad nahi hota 
46 zina deak na khoweb main khoweb main larki or larka ko sex karta howa deak na ya nanga deak na 
47 jisam bhare hona ya sir bhare ya kanda bare hona
48 jisam per nil ka nishan per jana 
49 jisam main kamzore hona begar kisi waja k 
50 chacker ana or ankho ka agay andera ho jana 
51 jisam per red colour ka dana nikal na 
52 azan sun kar chir chira hona or bagh na azan ki awaz se or nafrate karna azan se 

53 mu main ganda pani ana jis ki ajeeb se gandi badbu ho yeah nak se ake dam halaq main otarte ha jis ki bare ajeeb se heek hote ha or zada tar khana khanay se pehla feel hota ha ya doran main 
54 nazla or chikeen bohat zada hona bazz okat chik marte howa ake ajeeb se badbu mehsos karna jesa ka sara howa nazla bahar nikla ho wase badbu 
55 her kam main jaldy jaldy karna kohi be kam karna to bus kushes yeah karna ka foron ho jahe for example shop per soda lana ka liya belkul be intazar na karna ka bus yakdam foron soda mil jahe fata fat agar dair hote ha to jisam main bachani start hona shoro ho jate ha or intazar nahi hota
56 khoweb main kali behas deak na ya behas ko nalay main nahate howa deak na khoweb main 
her jado ki takleefat ki pachan alag hotee
57 ankho ka uper kala colour ka saya ghoomta howa nazar  ana yani matah ki taraf . ahsa lagta ha jesa ankho ka uper pankha ghoom raha ho jesa helicoptor ka per ghoom raha ho yeah zada us waquat waze nazar ata ha jab victum apni dono ankho se zameen ko deakha to yeah black colour ka per ghoomte howa nazar ate ha 
58 jisam main kira kaat na jab ghoor karo to kuch nahi hota 

 jasa jado kiya hota hai us ki wase he pachan hotee hai laken yeah alamat be hotee hai jo mana uper likhi hai .abb yeah jadogar ka uper hai ka wo banda ko kaun se takeef dena chata hai for example wo kisi larki ki izat kharab karna chata hai aur us ka ma baap ka mu kala karna chata hai taka wo masharay main zalil ho .to wo you kareen ga ka us larke ki sex power bara de ga yani hawas bara dega aur demage per control kareen ga apna jado se. sex ka was wasa dala ga phir dil ko sex ki taraf oksahe ga .jisam ko garam karde ga taka hot rahe larke .us ka baad demage ki sochna ki salaheyatee band karde ga yani demage per bandish karee ga .us ka baad namaz aur quaran se door karee ga q k namaz aur quaran se jado kaat jata hai
yeah hota hai sex ka jado yeah hasad main kiya jata hai ya kisi ko be randi banana ka liya kiya jata hai is jado main larki ka demage kam nahi karta us ka zahan main bus 1 he baat atee rehtee hai ka bus sex karna hai us ka demage main marad ki sex ki cheeze nazar atee hai aur us ko belkul samjh nahi ata yeah ho kya raha hai us ka under ki hawas bar choki hotee hai chaha wo kuch be karlay laken khatam nahi hotee us ka dil be us ko oksa raha hota hai akhir kar wo kisi na kisi se sex karlatee hai kio ka us per yeah tamam kam jado se kiya hota hai
bht sare log yeah kehta hai ka jado quaran pak se nahi kaat ta aur un ka yeah man na hai ka loha ko loha he kaat ta hai laken yeah galat hai ager kisi per se jado nahi kaat raha to us ki kuch waja hotee hai yeah zaroore nahi ka app jado sirf 4 qul se kaat rahe hai. jesa doctor her bemare ka liya alag medicine deta hai wo her bemare ka liya sirf panadol he use nahi karta .ishe tarah jado ki condition pehala maloom karni partee hai phir us ka baad is ko souratee se kaatna parta hai her sourate ka alag fawahid hai yeah zaroore nahi ka 4 qul he tamam kisam ka jado ko katay ga
dua main mujha yaad rakheya ga
khuda hafiz
amel soname
amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## amel_soname

*kala jado ka quran se hall*

AS salamu allaiqum

kala jado ka quran se tor per visit kareen is link main bohat sare qurani tor mojod ha

 http://kalajadukaquransetoor.blogspot.com/

kala jado ko quran se reverse karna ka liya is link per visit kareen

 http://kalajadokopaltana.blogspot.com/

jinnat shaitan sifli mokelat ko quran se dafa karna ka liya is link per visit kareen

 http://jinnatshaitanorsifflimokelat.blogspot.com/
dua main yaad rakheya ga

amel soname

amel_soname@yahoo.com

----------


## vccshopper

plz dont spam the forum... its good!

----------


## sabirkhawaja

*Assalamo Alaikum*

Janab Aap Ki Jitni taareef ki jaey kam hey allah taala aap ko is tarah ke ache kam ki aur bhi himmat de aamin


> As salamu allaiqum 
> 
> agar kisi ki dukan ko banda ho ya rizq band kiya ho ya kisi ko be azyat main moobtala karna ho tu tab be kisi nakash ya taveez ka istamal hota ha or haram janvaro ki hadio per janter manter dam kar ka dabahe jate han jis se karobar foron motasir hota han or fana wa barbad ho jata ha is ka elawa or bohat se kisam ka amliyat kiya jate hai . jis ki bonyad per kisi ko be jado ki lapait main laya ja sakta or usa azyat ka nishana banaya jahe in amal k hall bohat mushkel se milte hai or nooksan per nooksan hota chalay jata han ya alu ka khone se likha nakash ko dukan ki chokat main dabaya jata han ya dukan k under wazan k nicha rakha jata han in tamam tareka kar se karobar foron he band ho jata han or kohi be khas waja nazar  nahi ate ishe tarah or bohat se dunyawe kamo main rokawate dale jate han taka insan pareshan ho is ka sahe hall ya tu toor na kiya jahe tab tak is ka asar zahil nahi hota or kisi be mamooli  amal se is ka toor nahi hota or nooksan bohat hota ha karobare insan ko abb yeah log in hadio or taveezo ko dukan main kesa rakhwate ha yeah main apko batata ho in ka siffli mokilat yeah kam sir anjam deta ha siffli mokilat jo han wo shaytani jinn / bhoot ko kehta ha yeah tamam jadohe cheeze in ki nazar karte ha or inko order deta ha ka jao yeah kam karo to wo foron chand secondo main yeah kam kardeta ha ya kisi kabrustan main dafan kardeta han 
> 
> 
> pahchan bandish yani alamat 
> 
> 1 insan ka dil apna he karobare masrofiyat se achanak ochat ho jana 
> 
> ...

----------

